# Houston Area Groomers?



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Bumping up


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

If you’re looking for a quality groom, perhaps Brianna Bischoff (Emery Goldens) offers grooming services? From what I understand, she is in real estate now and isn’t handling full time, so I’m not sure she’d accept “outside” grooms, but worth asking IMO. Or maybe she can recommend someone nearby.


----------

